# my new seed order



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 12, 2010)

tell me...did i get some good ones ?
greenhouse: trainwreck, the church,bubba kush
seedsman: white widow
positronics: caramel ice
advanced seeds:critical mass
  all are fem seeds..can't wait:hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

those sound very nice!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks ! these are my first fem purchase and grow..hoping to cut some time. can you take clones from fems before they show sex ? or would it increase the chance of hermies ?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm having great luck with femmed beans - 4/4.  And I ordered them by accident .  I'm growing autos, though.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 12, 2010)

heck yeah, my Snowwhites didn't hermie out.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 12, 2010)

so early cutting is ok ?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> thanks ! these are my first fem purchase and grow..hoping to cut some time. can you take clones from fems before they show sex ? or would it increase the chance of hermies ?


 
only if you stress them..like I wouldnt clip a plant too much but taking a few clones at a time should be no issue.. I love fem seeds.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks...do they seem to cut the time of a reg seed grow ?..cause i'm out atm..cept for this compressed crap.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd say adhere to a strict 18/6 from seed, utilize more blues (MH) for Veg stage and minimize transplanting and/or root ball damage and you'll be golden, puffmonkey.

Good growin', guy!

7greeneyes


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

it saves wasted time, dirt, nutes, energy  etc... I dont breed so I dont want the males..sucks being out of the good stuff...


----------



## IRISH (Feb 12, 2010)

what? out already bro. lol. lol...dude you gotta make it last from harvest to harvest. lol...

i have a good feeling on this one Puff. it's homerun time brother. you got all the top notch, top 'o the line growing gear, now make it work to your advantage bro...

rock that puppy...


----------



## astrobud (Feb 12, 2010)

ive did the church, easy to grow and very stoney, good yeild


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 12, 2010)

They sound good man...I've smoked the church and seen it grown by a friend, not sure where his came from...but he added it to his rotation, and it laid me back for a couple hours...lol..I had to wait it out before driving home to my pillow.

Can't wait to see what you do with them man!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 12, 2010)

sounds like some great grows ahead!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 12, 2010)

these are all gonna be moms...got a new method i'm about to rock out with..


----------



## the chef (Feb 13, 2010)

Growing the church puff. Slow starter fer me but she's springing up!


----------



## Funkfarmer (Feb 13, 2010)

Sounds killer puff. Where did you order from?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey man, just found out that the Church my bud is growing is from Buddah, but he said GHS is probably close to the same since it's all from seed anyhow.  He loves it!


----------



## warfish (Feb 13, 2010)

The Seedsman Seeds White Widow is in my current grow.  I have 2 distinctly different phenos, both type are very nice looking.  I'm very pleased with them so far.  100% germ on them too.

Really neat selection you have   Going to be a very fun grow!


----------

